# Cavalier or Papillion mix or other?



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

So what is Chance? After seeing pictures of ears down Papillions, I think she's a papillion basset mix but my neighbor thinks she's a cavalier basset mix. Others have said they think there's border collie in her. She's 22 lbs. She's mostly a one-person dog. It takes her a while to warm up to other people. I say basset because I think there's some kind of long dog in her and I think she's too heavy to be a doxie mixed with the other possibilities.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't help you with the mix questions, but the photos show up fine on my computer. 

Cute dog!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

I really don't know, but your dog is so cute! I love the snow picture. It almost looks like she's saying "why is this stuff all over me?" That picture made me giggle.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You could always do a DNA test.

I can see some papillon in the shots with her underside showing. The ticking on the legs is in the papillons sometimes. And if she were mixed with some sort of hound that could account for the bulky body and floppy ears.


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

When you mention "long dog" and I look at the pictures, I wonder if she maybe has any pekingese in her background.

I know the google images pekes are usually very extreme in the face, but i remember hanging out with a friend's neighbor's peke (mix?) who had a less extreme muzzle and I was reminded of the back length, short legs, and plumed tail carried over the back by this picture of yours:


>


(The tongue picture that is your avatar - priceless!)


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Spitzy said:


> When you mention "long dog" and I look at the pictures, I wonder if she maybe has any pekingese in her background.
> 
> I know the google images pekes are usually very extreme in the face, but i remember hanging out with a friend's neighbor's peke (mix?) who had a less extreme muzzle and I was reminded of the back length, short legs, and plumed tail carried over the back by this picture of yours:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the cuteness compliments! She is a great dog whatever she is. I've heard mixed comments about the accuracy of the DNA tests but I haven't really looked into it carefully. 
Pekingese? I hadn't thought of that. Her shape is kind of like this one though











StellaKin said:


> I really don't know, but your dog is so cute! I love the snow picture. It almost looks like she's saying "why is this stuff all over me?" That picture made me giggle.


HA! We never get snow here in Alabama so I just had to let her out and get covered that one day when it did snow. I actually made her spend a lot of time getting covered in snow until I got a picture I liked. (The things we put our dogs through!)


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> HA! We never get snow here in Alabama so I just had to let her out and get covered that one day when it did snow. I actually made her spend a lot of time getting covered in snow until I got a picture I liked. (The things we put our dogs through!)


That is so funny. I can't wait until our first snowfall (I'm in Chicago) with Stella. My family's dog (Cocker Spaniel) LOVES the snow. She could play in the snow all day. Sometimes, she will whine/bark/scratch at the door when it starts snowing just to go play in it. They live in Michigan.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Peke and Spaniel of some sort (i was thinking Cocker only cuz it's the most common small one) is what came to my mind....i definitely don't see any Border in there.....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think peke is a good guess. I'd expect a pap mix to be finer boned than your girl, though if she was mixed with a peke that could explain that. I'll guess Cavalier x peke. She's definitely got a toy spaniel of some sort in there though. The ticking on the legs and the feathering on the ears are found in many spaniel breeds.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

So you guys think she's disproportionately long because of Pekingnese not Basset? That probably makes more sense. Just based on the size of the "equipment" for lack of a better word, I don't know if a paipillon and a basset (my first guess before your replies) really could reproduce.



Dog Tracks said:


> I can't help you with the mix questions, but the photos show up fine on my computer.
> 
> Cute dog!


Thanks. I think there was something wrong with the monitor of the computer I was using at the time. No matter how I adjust the settings, everything looks too dark!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I think peke is a good guess. I'd expect a pap mix to be finer boned than your girl, though if she was mixed with a peke that could explain that. I'll guess Cavalier x peke. She's definitely got a toy spaniel of some sort in there though. The ticking on the legs and the feathering on the ears are found in many spaniel breeds.


What does "finer boned" mean?



Spitzy said:


> When you mention "long dog" and I look at the pictures, I wonder if she maybe has any pekingese in her background.
> 
> I know the google images pekes are usually very extreme in the face, but i remember hanging out with a friend's neighbor's peke (mix?) who had a less extreme muzzle and I was reminded of the back length, short legs, and* plumed tail carried over the back by this picture of yours*:
> 
> ...


Her tail usually does stick up like that whenever she's walking. It's SO cute!


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldnt say basset because of the feet. The first shot looks like a caviler like you said maybe some peek or beagle


----------

